# Problème Wifi au démarrage



## komodo07 (2 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai beau parcourir la plupart des forums, je ne trouve pas réponse à mon problème....

Voici mon problème: 
J'ai, il y a une semaine, fait l'acquisition de mon macbook pro 2,4GHz 13"
Je l'avais mis en réseau wifi avec ma livebox et aucun soucis le lendemain, il se connecter directement à ma livebox au démarrage. 
Cependant, le soir suivant, étant étudiant, je n'ai pas de wifi dans mon studio mais juste une prise pour un cable ethernet, donc j'ai connecté le Mac par ethernet. J'ai donc "créer un réseau" ( "ad hoc" si on peut dire) à partir de mon mac pour partager ma connexion internet (provenant du cable ethernet) sur mon ipod touch...
Tout marche bien jusqu'à mon retour chez moi en fin de semaine, où mon mac ne se connecte plus automatiquement à ma livebox au démarrage, il préfère prendre le réseau ( ad hoc ) que j'ai créé pour l'ipod touch. 
Il me faut à chaque fois rentrer le SSID et la clé WEP pour reconfigurer l'airport pour la livebox. 
Quand je vais dans preferences,.... aucun réseau préférés ne s'affiche, alors que j'avais bien fait en sorte que cette livebox soit enregistrée avec sa clé WEP. La livebox ne s'affiche qu'à partir du moment où je suis connecté avec ( apres avoir tout reconfiguré...).

Ainsi, comment puis-je supprimer ce "foutu" réseau ad hoc ( ou ordinateur à ordinateur...) qui prend toujours le dessus sur la wifi de la livebox, lors du démarrage ?

Je tiens à préciser que j'ai essayé multiples choses: association livebox, filtrage adresse MAC, suppression de tous les réseaux connu sur le MAC ( hormis le ad hoc que je n'arrive pas à supp), reboot de la livebox, reset de la livebox .......

Bref, je suis dans l'impasse totale là, si quelqu'un avait l'amabilité de me répondre, je le remercie d'avance.

PS: Problème résolu, voir 3e message. Je ne sais pas comment mettre la balise "résolu" donc....


----------



## Rémi M (2 Octobre 2010)

Tu as défini l'ordre des services ?

_Préférences Systèmes > Réseau > la roue crantée > Définir l'ordre des services_


----------



## komodo07 (2 Octobre 2010)

J'ai fait ce que tu m'as dit mais rien !! 
Cependant !!! je suis allé trifouiller dans preference=>partage internet, et j'ai décoché ceci car j'en avais besoin pour faire passé l'internet de mon mac à mon ipod. 
Et là quand je redémarre ca m'envoi ENFIN sur la connexion wifi de la livebox ! Problème résolu !!! ^^ merci


----------

